# Pain, itch, both or nothing?



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I got my first sting of the year. Never had it on the top of the foot before! Don't know how the bee got under the tongue of my shoe, but she sure did and nailed me but good. So, I couldn't figure out if it hurt more or itched more. Ended up lightly itching it. Felt good but it was a BAD IDEA!! Now the entire top of the foot is all red and hot, although it doesn't itch as much and the hurt is dulling down. 

What do you do to relieve your stings? Home remedy, over the counter drugs or prescription? Where is the worst place to get stung?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

AverageJo said:


> IWhat do you do to relieve your stings?


Just tolerate them. 



> Where is the worst place to get stung?


I've seen pictures of people stung around the eyes, that looks to be the worst. Had a bee in my ear once; that was a maddening few seconds since there was nothing I could do to get her out, and I just knew she was gonna sting me eventually! Fortunately didn't have much reaction to the sting other than a slight itch.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

This was last year. Took one on the end of my nose, this is the result.









By scrapiron72 at 2011-08-17


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know longer swell up even if I get mutiable stings in the same area. Usally with in 10 to 15 minutes later you can not even find where I got stung.

Kareon the other hand despite me telling her over and over to stick her hand in there and get them to sting her refuses. So she still swells up and has the itch for days. She has found that taking *benidril *just as soon as the stinger is removed greatly reduces the swelling and itching.

I've got a book here some place written by a woman who hires help in her commercial operation during the adding honey super and removing them season. She makes the hired help get a sting a day for 30 days to build the anti swelling and itching.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey ,, that eye looks like the girl hit you real good ,, the first year one got behind my glasses , got hit just below the lashes ,, didn't swell ,, the next week my son had one try go up his nose ,, the same day one tryed going in my ear ,, the hearing aid stopped her , BOY SHE WAS LOUD ...


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OUCH!!! Your stories are reminding me to NEVER be without the veil!! Oucho!!!


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

I had 2 get inside my veil, in the middle of finding the queen while making a split. That is worse than them buzzing around your head. I no longer wear it unless it is a known hot hive. I really want to find a wire goggle/ear protector. I would probably wear that more often. 
I swell and itch, just sometimes. I can take 5-10 with no problem. Then I'll get one and it will swell and look like my wrist is gonna pop.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know if it just placebo effect or not, but the kids swear taping a copper penny to it works. After getting the stinger out of course.

downhome


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Got one three days ago right under my upper arm. WOW! Did it hurt! I think she was after my sweat because she was persistently hovering near me and I was no where near the hives.

Ice on fresh sting and it was itching like mad yesterday so I rubbed honey well in, covered with a plastic sandwitch bag to keep the house unsticky.

It is still a little bit sore but doesnt itch any more


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

While "saving time" one day last summer I took a detour to the hives without any protection. The bees were hot that day and didn't want me messing with them, I took over a dozen stings on my face and in my hair as I walked away...

Took Benedryl right away, but got lots of swelling.

4 hours later I drank an AlkaSelzer cold plus for the pain, but WOW the swelling started going down immediately, you could see it working.

By the time DH got home for dinner, almost no sign of the stings.

Next morning face so swollen I could hardly see out of one eye, (looked worse than scrapiron) took another AlkaSelzer cold plus, again swelling went down to nothing.....

some of the stings in my hair itched for a week..


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

guess I'm lucky ,,, I don't swell up ,,, when I get stung , smarts for 3 to 4 min ,, few last 6 mln ,, they may or may not itch ,, but now and then , once or twice a year ,, I get one that shows you what a sting is ,, it hurts like heck ,, but no swelling ..


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Tom, I have noticed that also. Some stings barely hurt, while others swell and itch like crazy. I wonder if young bees have less potent venom than the older ones.... or possibly not as much venom?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder if young bees have less potent venom than the older ones. ----------- you hit the nail on the head ,,,, the first day they can not sting ,, ( stinger is to soft ) the 2nd or 3rd day the start building up venom , each day they make more ,,, it takes 11 or 14 days before they have full pack venom ..


----------

